# BFP’s now AF is one day late and BFN’s



## JLS76

I’ve had four BFP’s since Sunday. Now, today I’ve had nothing but BFN’s all day even with FMU. AF is one day late. Here’s 2 of the BFP’s.


----------



## Manda878618

This same thing happened to me when I had my chemical pregnancy. Everything gets prepared but something happens and the body rejects it. Usually the egg is faulty. Hopefully not the case with you. I would say wait a few days and see if AF comes, if not, go see the Dr.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sorry this is happening. I've had 2 chemical pregnancies and this is what happened with me with those. 
I really hope that's not the case and that ure lines start getting stronger again


----------



## justonemore31

I'm sorry, it does sound like a chemical. Those were clearly bfps. If you're getting bfns now, you'll likely start to bleed soon. 

Are you using the same brands? Sometimes some brands are more sensitive than others. So it could be that as well. If you dont start your period in the next day or two (sorry not sure when this was posted), I would go to the docs for bloodwork.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------

